# wood stake through stem



## WhsprnEye (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has ever put wood stakes through the stem of cannabis plant in last week of flowering to increase Trichomes? Is this a myth?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2015)

i just pour boiling water through my roots.

that's what makes a plant tick!


----------



## WhsprnEye (Jan 17, 2015)

H


UncleBuck said:


> i just pour boiling water through my roots.
> 
> that's what makes a plant tick!


Hahahahahahaha. That's some funny shit? Why the Fuck would I wanna do that? I wanna stress her out not kill her. Lmao.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 17, 2015)

WhsprnEye said:


> H
> 
> Hahahahahahaha. That's some funny shit? Why the Fuck would I wanna do that? I wanna stress her out not kill her. Lmao.


Its an inside joke.


----------



## WhsprnEye (Jan 17, 2015)

budman111 said:


> Its an inside joke.


Oh.. Hey I use advanced nutrients I'm starting to wanna change lines. These bastards squeeze every freaking penny from your pockets. Any suggestions?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jan 17, 2015)

WhsprnEye said:


> Oh.. Hey I use advanced nutrients I'm starting to wanna change lines. These bastards squeeze every freaking penny from your pockets. Any suggestions?


just something simple.

i use maxsea. a lot of very good growers in california and elsewhere swear by it. it gives me slightly better results than the basic fox farm line (with some supplemental cal mag) for about the same price, maybe a bit less.

most grow stores don't carry maxsea though. any basic line of nutes should do.


----------



## churchhaze (Jan 17, 2015)

THC comes from the roots!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 17, 2015)

WhsprnEye said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has ever put wood stakes through the stem of cannabis plant in last week of flowering to increase Trichomes? Is this a myth?


BS Myth.


----------



## Lo Budget (Jan 17, 2015)

That's the stupidest thing I ever heard! Everyone knows you're supposed to jam a nail in the stem, not a piece of wood. Duh!


----------



## churchhaze (Jan 17, 2015)

Wood stake through the heart is vampires, not weed.


----------



## FR33MASON (Jan 17, 2015)

38 pages of debate (well some pages are actually debating on the subject) on piercing plant stems can be read right here: https://www.rollitup.org/t/piercing-plant-stems.533340/


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 18, 2015)

don't forget to piss on it , then slap it around and degrade it a little, then lock it in a dark closet for 7 days with its roots submeged in a bucket of ice water, and finally a blood sacrifice of a female virgin and you'll have the dopest dope in the world...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 18, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> don't forget to piss on it , then slap it around and degrade it a little, then lock it in a dark closet for 7 days with its roots submeged in a bucket of ice water, and finally a blood sacrifice of a female virgin and you'll have the dopest dope in the world...


Yes, yes, yes!
And then hang plant upside down to dry. Not because it's the easiest thing to do, but so that all of the thc that @churchhaze speaks of, flows out of the roots and stems and into the buds.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 18, 2015)

WhsprnEye said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has ever put wood stakes through the stem of cannabis plant in last week of flowering to increase Trichomes? Is this a myth?


Yes it is true but it only works on Halloween under a full moon.


----------



## listmann (Jan 20, 2015)

Lo Budget said:


> That's the stupidest thing I ever heard! Everyone knows you're supposed to jam a nail in the stem, not a piece of wood. Duh!


Yes THATS right and that nail should preferably be copper!

I give up 

Now if you really want more trichs try adding sum fluorescent UVB ligts to your room during flowering and keeping a very low humidity. This will make her produce more chomes to protect leaves frim damaging light and keeping them moist. 
Stressing you'r plants will NOT produce more trichs thats the most rediculous idea i ever heard!

During flower especially late flower your plants will be way stressed out as she is trying to get germinated (that involves making more seed-pods - what makes the bud - AND trichomes to atrackt bugs hopefulle carrying pollen)

Duing flowering she will focus ALL energy on this task. There is not much energy left for her immune defense. So what happens when you hurt her?

First off you are greaty running the risk of infections. Next you are forcing her to focus her attention to repairing wounds and away from making bud and chomes. Furthermore you are greatly running the risk of infections due to the low immune defense of the plant.
Second off the increased stress will greatly increase the chance she will throw a male flower or two in a vain attempt to continue the species.

Now lets say you drive a wood stake through it (perish the though) now she won't even be able to repair the damage. Infection seems inevitable.
Lets say we drive a nail through it - now that idea is even dumber, like i said first off, choose a nail with a copper coating and you will for shure kill her.
Also most nails come with some sort of zink alloy wich could also seriously mess with the uptake of your micro nutrients.

I hope i shed some light on it so noone will ever get dumb ideas like that ever again


----------



## WhsprnEye (Jan 20, 2015)

listmann said:


> Yes THATS right and that nail should preferably be copper! Thanks bud. I greatly appreciate that you have knowledge without being a jerk about it. I totally makes sense and the way you broke it down.
> 
> I give up
> 
> ...


----------



## listmann (Jan 21, 2015)

Thx but ye i was a littlebit of a jerk but that wasn't aimed at you it was more like "Ooeh shit here we go again"


----------



## WhsprnEye (Jan 21, 2015)

Well I learned my lesson that's for sure. I was on my last week of flowering in hydro with a sweet cheese strain when this fool was like drive a steak through it. There was a big debate on this subject. I like to try new things out. My baby started to droop when I did it. I was calling my self a dumb ass for not doing more research. After I read your post it all made more sense. And after seeing what happened I will never do it again. Much appreciate it. Ill let you know how the cheese Comes out after it cures.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 21, 2015)

WhsprnEye said:


> Well I learned my lesson that's for sure. I was on my last week of flowering in hydro with a sweet cheese strain when this fool was like drive a *steak* through it. There was a big debate on this subject. I like to try new things out. My baby started to droop when I did it. I was calling my self a dumb ass for not doing more research. After I read your post it all made more sense. And after seeing what happened I will never do it again. Much appreciate it. Ill let you know how the cheese Comes out after it cures.


wait a minute, driving a STEAK thru it just might work, that's adding beef to it, now we are doing advanced cultivating.


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Jan 21, 2015)

WhsprnEye said:


> Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has ever put wood stakes through the stem of cannabis plant in last week of flowering to increase Trichomes? Is this a myth?


My boy drives a sharpened popsicle stick through main stalk last week of bloom. It triggers hormonal response and increases resin production. He uses a sharp non seraded blade then pushes a sharpened popsicle stick into the hole, he swears by it, ive never done it but i know of a few old school growers that def use this trick at the end of bloom. Like i tell everyone else try it out on a few and see how it works for you. Theres so many diff ways and tricks to use to get plants to respond. It def works from what i know. BOL


----------



## pk_boosted2 (Jan 21, 2015)

Jorge Cervantes actually uses this method to speed up maturation and flower formation. He has a few write ups on staking the main stalk he has written about and has journals on showing the effect of "staking" or driving shims into the main stalk last few weeks of bloom. You can google it and it will pop up. And like I said i know of someone who uses this technique who swears by it. Ive never found the need to as im not interested in it, but that doesnt mean it doesnt work.

Theres a few youtube videos on the practice as well, and instructional videos on how to do it so u wont harm the plant itself.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 21, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> wait a minute, driving a STEAK thru it just might work, that's adding beef to it, now we are doing advanced cultivating.


Sounds mooey bueno to me.



pk_boosted2 said:


> My boy drives a sharpened popsicle stick through main stalk last week of bloom. It triggers hormonal response and increases resin production


Of course it does.

If my boy pulled that stupid shit he'd get a good spanking.


----------



## WhsprnEye (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm sorry but if it works for them good but it did not work for me. I'll stick to my uvb light to induce trichome production. I can bare the thought of throwing away 8 weeks of hard work in hopes that this technique works. Its more safe using the light.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2015)

Damn, some of these BS myth's just refuse to die.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 21, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, some of these BS myth's just refuse to die.


but george cerevantes has a video on it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 21, 2015)

Not Jorge Cervantes.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3336270
> 
> Not Jorge Cervantes.


Clapton is Grod?


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 23, 2015)

I got some "Electric Ganja" (that's what they called it) from Hawaii back in the late '70's. It was said that they used a spike in the stalk. First time I ever heard about that, never heard about again. Myth possibly?


----------



## chuck estevez (Jan 23, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Clapton is Grod?


----------



## WhsprnEye (Jan 23, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Da





BWG707 said:


> I got some "Electric Ganja" (that's what they called it) from Hawaii back in the late '70's. It was said that they used a spike in the stalk. First time I ever heard about that, never heard about again. Myth possibly?


Well I have seen the youtube videos and it look legit but when I did it with 8 inch wooden skewers the plant next day wilted. It was on its last week of flowering. That is the only reason I will not try it again. I have the uvb light and my stuff came out pretty frosty with it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2015)

Uncle Ben said:


> Sounds mooey bueno to me.
> .


Es muy bueno, tio ben.


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 23, 2015)

The Stake is a very old farmers' trick, but I'm not sure it does anything for cannabis plants, besides hurt them. There is another trick which was determined to work through scientific research....72 hours of darkness before harvest. There's a discussion here, which talks a bit about it: https://www.rollitup.org/t/chopping-tomorrow-1st-grow-1st-harvest-1-last-looks-please.624571/#post-8680642


----------



## RM3 (Jan 23, 2015)

Saulamus said:


> The Stake is a very old farmers' trick, but I'm not sure it does anything for cannabis plants, besides hurt them. There is another trick which was determined to work through scientific research....72 hours of darkness before harvest. There's a discussion here, which talks a bit about it: https://www.rollitup.org/t/chopping-tomorrow-1st-grow-1st-harvest-1-last-looks-please.624571/#post-8680642


Except that report was bogus and removed from their website


----------



## Saulamus (Jan 23, 2015)

RM3 said:


> Except that report was bogus and removed from their website


Peer review at work. Thanks RM, I hadn't had the chance to follow up on the research. That being the case, disregard my previous post folks.


----------



## budman111 (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't forget the rusty nail myth too LOL


----------



## churchhaze (Jan 23, 2015)

There's some truth to this myth (the darkness one), it's just that none of that truth is related to increasing THC.

What it does do is starve the plant, giving you a head start on the cure. No light means no new sugars which means no new starches. It has to burn all the old stuff.

However, after 12 hours of darkness, the plant plant basically just stops most respiration and goes completely dormant in hopes of stayign alive long enough for the sun to come back up. Plants at night break down the starch from the leaf chloroplasts at the perfect rate so that it lasts exactly one night length, and it estimates that length based on yesterdays night length.

I always harvest before the lights comes back on. I tried a 3 day darkness period for the first time last harvest, and the buds came out nice and smooth after drying. I can't see any reason for not giving at least 12 hours of darkness (1 nights length) before chopping.



Saulamus said:


> The Stake is a very old farmers' trick, but I'm not sure it does anything for cannabis plants, besides hurt them. There is another trick which was determined to work through scientific research....72 hours of darkness before harvest. There's a discussion here, which talks a bit about it: https://www.rollitup.org/t/chopping-tomorrow-1st-grow-1st-harvest-1-last-looks-please.624571/#post-8680642


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 23, 2015)

WeedFreak78 said:


> don't forget to piss on it , then slap it around and degrade it a little, then lock it in a dark closet for 7 days with its roots submeged in a bucket of ice water, and finally a blood sacrifice of a female virgin and you'll have the dopest dope in the world...[/QUOTE thats awsome.!! Goin to try that''lmao..at that one...


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

I stabbed my plant and it grew good buds > Stabbing my plant made it produce good buds!

Maybe your plant could have grown great buds .


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 27, 2015)

first there was a thread about putting nails, now this... can't wait for the next advanced myth


----------



## WhsprnEye (Feb 27, 2015)

And I found out the hard way that it's just a myth. It didn't do shit for my four plants but hurt them. Never again.


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 27, 2015)

Wooden stakes, nails, BAH! all old hat! The latest advanced technique that's guaranteed to DOUBLE trichome production is Persian cat milk IV. 

5 days prior to chop, take one ounce of fresh Persian cat milk, diluted 1:1 with distilled H20 in an IV drip and set rate at 60mL per hr. Insert the syringe subcambiumously just above the 2nd internode. Do this twice prior to chop and you WILL see an increase of up to double the amount of trichomes.
;?D


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

fearnoevil said:


> Wooden stakes, nails, BAH! all old hat! The latest advanced technique that's guaranteed to DOUBLE trichome production is Persian cat milk IV.
> 
> 5 days prior to chop, take one ounce of fresh Persian cat milk, diluted 1:1 with distilled H20 in an IV drip and set rate at 60mL per hr. Insert the syringe subcambiumously just above the 2nd internode. Do this twice prior to chop and you WILL see an increase of up to double the amount of trichomes.
> ;?D


Can i buy some Persian cat milk from you!?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2015)

fearnoevil said:


> Wooden stakes, nails, BAH! all old hat! The latest advanced technique that's guaranteed to DOUBLE trichome production is Persian cat milk IV.


I came this close " " to googling "milk a cat" for a funny pic for this thread.
I chickened out at the last minute - there are children in the room & who knows what would have come up.


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 27, 2015)

Well you're in luck, I happen to be a registered Persian cat breeder, got a pretty good size herd this year too, so I do have some surplus at the moment. But as I'm sure you will understand, it doesn't come cheap (ever tried milking 100 cranky bundles of fur and razor sharp claws, TWICE a day ;?|). Going rate is $50 a quart, and fyi in case you've never seen Persian cat milk, it may LOOK like skim moo-cow milk but don't let that fool you, it's the real deal...
;?D


----------



## ServingSize1oz (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh i'm used to paying top-dollar for premium products with no verifiable evidence, don't worry man. Could I buy some molasse - I mean bud sweeteners from you as well?


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 27, 2015)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I came this close " " to googling "milk a cat" for a funny pic for this thread.
> I chickened out at the last minute - there are children in the room & who knows what would have come up.



No worries mate, it's perfectly suitable for family viewing, lol. Here's the set up, it's an old pic before I switched to Persians, which as you probably know, are much better producers than Calicos.


----------



## fearnoevil (Feb 27, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> Oh i'm used to paying top-dollar for premium products with no verifiable evidence, don't worry man. Could I buy some molasse - I mean bud sweeteners from you as well?


Yes I just happen to have the best bud sweetners anywhere, and believe it or not, it also comes from my herd of Persians. I regularly feed them premium Vermont maple syrup and they in turn piss the most potent bud sweetners on the market. But it'll cost you... ;?D


----------



## WhsprnEye (Mar 1, 2015)

You guys are too funny


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 15, 2015)

ServingSize1oz said:


> Oh i'm used to paying top-dollar for premium products with no verifiable evidence, don't worry man. Could I buy some molasse - I mean bud sweeteners from you as well?


Bah ahaBah aha


----------



## Aloha cola (Mar 15, 2015)

fearnoevil said:


> View attachment 3361126
> No worries mate, it's perfectly suitable for family viewing, lol. Here's the set up, it's an old pic before I switched to Persians, which as you probably know, are much better producers than Calicos.
> 
> View attachment 3361144


wth is that lol


----------



## xSwimToTheMoon (Mar 19, 2015)

Funny you mentioned it.

I've actually just started a small cat grow. How old til u tell if I'll get milk off them? And is there a use for leftover male cats?


----------



## roorsmoker (Mar 19, 2015)

Let's destroy the xylem and the phloem. Sounds fun!!!!!! If you're lucky you get an embolism and have to chop early. If you aren't lucky, you get some nice bud herpes aka Skully and Molder from the X - Files.


----------



## fearnoevil (Mar 20, 2015)

xSwimToTheMoon said:


> Funny you mentioned it.
> 
> I've actually just started a small cat grow. How old til u tell if I'll get milk off them? And is there a use for leftover male cats?


About 2 yrs old (but that's like 16 in cat years ;?). Males I sell to my neighbor who seems to really like cats and can't get enough of them, but then he's an odd duck. Claims to be from some place called Melmac...


----------

